# Asymetric gyuto cross-section



## kennyc (Jan 11, 2021)

So I know there are a near-infinite number of variables which factor into cutting performance, but i'm hoping to learn from the experiences of other users/makers without having to trial & error on my own. The knife is a general usage (if there's such a thing in this world!) right-handed gyuto. Grinds on either side will be a very slight convex with intended asymetry (mostly so that this beginner doesnt have to worry about matching things)

Intentionally disregarding (for now) factors such as edge profile, distal taper, variable grind, and edge bevel - is either one of the below more "correct" than the other with regards to edge placement? My only reference point for asymetric gyutos is a Masahiro M-V but any original grind is long-gone since I decided to thin it heavily; none of the original surface remains on it.







What i'm working with:


----------



## Delat (Jan 11, 2021)

I’m not a knife maker, but I just bought a Shiro Kamo clad gyuto that’s pretty asymmetric. This choil shot might provide a useful data point as you can see the core steel in relation to the cladding and how it’s distinctly offset to the left, flatter side. Over time as the blade gets shorter it’ll eventually start looking like your right-hand drawing.


----------

